# Taurus Customer Support Loses Taurus a Customer Forever...



## Meatball (Oct 20, 2010)

Man...I tell you, I'll never purchase from Taurus. Not because of their quality, but because of their customer service.

About ten years ago, my father passed away and left me a few handguns. One of them was an older Taurus PT 99 AF, 9mm that he carried for work. The gun shoots great, is really comfortable and I'm very happy with it, but since it's been around for a while, the wooden grips had a few knicks in them. So, back in January 2009 I decided to order new grips. 

I got Taurus' number online, called up customer support and eventually got through to someone. Told them the gun I had, model/serial number and that I needed to replace the grips. The guy took my info, my CC number and said I needed grips 4-310, they were in stock and they'd get them out to me.

A month goes by, and nothing...

I noticed on my CC statement, they had charged me for them, so I call back and get another rep. For the first ten minutes he can't even find my order and then finally says, "Oh, here it is. They're on backorder, should be here in a few weeks."

Two more months go by, nothing...

Call again. Get another support rep who can't find my order for a while, "Oh, they're on backorder, should be in next week."

Another month goes by, nothing. So I call yet again, get someone and they say, "They came in last week, let me get a pair out to you." 

A month...nothing. Now I'm getting mad so I call and get, "Hmm, they never shipped, I'll get them out to you today."

Two weeks later they show up, and of course, they're the wrong grips. My gun has an ambidextrous safety and the grips only have a knockout for the safety on the one side. I call back again and when I tell the support rep what happened he says, "4-310? Those aren't the right ones. You need the 4-407 grips. Send back the ones we sent with a letter saying what happened and that you want a replacement set 4-407's."

So, I package it up, write a letter and off they go. Three months go by and nothing. I call up and they have no idea what I'm talking about. I finally get to someone who finds my order, "Oh, the 4-407's, they're on backorder, should be in next month." GAH!

Anyways, I honestly completely forgot about them until a few weeks back. We went shooting and I remembered the grips, so I go to cheaperthandirt.com and order new grips. In the meantime, I call up Taurus and ask them if they can just refund my money since I ended up buying grips elsewhere.

After spending fifteen minutes even trying to find my order they say, "Oh, we can't refund the money, and the grips are on back-order." I ask to speak with their manager and he says they can't refund the money, but they do have the rubber grips in stock. So I tell them to send me the rubber grips and we'll call it even.

The rubber grips (4-315) showed up yesterday and guess what? They don't fit...


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

ya know,,,I looked on there site and they dont even have a contact e-mail address................


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Taurus provides support? :anim_lol: I've never heard that suggested before.


----------

